# Nokia e61

## Redhot

Hi,

I want to mount my Nokia E61 on Gentoo 2.6.17-r8.

While I connect my phone and select cabel connection I can see in dmesg:

```
usb 1-1.1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor:           Model:                   Rev:

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 1956736 512-byte hdwr sectors (1002 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 1956736 512-byte hdwr sectors (1002 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: unknown partition table

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

sda: unknown partition table

I don`t have any idea how to make it works on Linux, I have tried on variety PCs and variety Linux Distro and unfortunately it doesn`t work :/

When I start fdisk:

```

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   ?      122187     1567125  1388585221   6e  Unknown

Partition 1 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(288, 110, 57) logical=(122186, 24, 6)

Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(622, 111, 24) logical=(1567124, 17, 45)

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sda2   ?      998181     1848869   817510834+  73  Unknown

Partition 2 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(377, 32, 36) logical=(998180, 23, 52)

Partition 2 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(511, 107, 53) logical=(1848868, 13, 4)

Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sda3   ?      937943     1807758   835892528+  2c  Unknown

Partition 3 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(362, 116, 53) logical=(937942, 19, 30)

Partition 3 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(353, 32, 46) logical=(1807757, 29, 36)

Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sda4   ?     1501397     1501425       27492+  77  Unknown

Partition 4 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(353, 107, 44) logical=(1501396, 9, 56)

Partition 4 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(378, 105, 51) logical=(1501424, 28, 46)

Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.

```

:O

I tried to delete this and make one FAT, it works on Linux and Windows, but doesn`t on phone...

Into my kernel I have compiled MSDOS, FAT and other M$ files system, because it is MSDOS FS.

This phone works on Windows, FreeBSD and OpenBSD.

But why it doesn`t work on Linux?

Any idea how to mount it?

----------

## Redhot

I`ve come across this: http://groups.google.pl/group/fa.linux.kernel/browse_thread/thread/8cd446e4ba7ef042/c49083103ca4c144?lnk=st&q=linux+nokia+e61&rnum=6#c49083103ca4c144

hmm, I don`t know at 100% what`s that(changelog?), but should I update to 2.6.18?

----------

## Redhot

Sorry for ++post, but:

-I compiled 2.6.18-gentoo, but now are still the same errors :/

I`m very confused...

Can anyone explain me something with that link (http://groups.google.pl/group/fa.linux.kernel/browse_thread/thread/8cd446e4ba7ef042/c49083103ca4c144?lnk=st&q=linux+nokia+e61&rnum=6#c49083103ca4c144), is it a changelog planned for 2.6.18-r1 ?

Please help me!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Redhot

In changelog ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.18

 *Quote:*   

>     [PATCH] USB: unusual_devs entry for Nokia E61
> 
>     This patch (as748) adds an unusual_devs entry for the Nokia E61 mobile
> 
>     phone.
> ...

 

How can I apply this patch?

Is it already in kernel?

----------

## longint

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> In changelog ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.18
> 
>  *Quote:*       [PATCH] USB: unusual_devs entry for Nokia E61
> 
>     This patch (as748) adds an unusual_devs entry for the Nokia E61 mobile
> ...

 

Most likely, if I check /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo/drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h I find this

/* Reported by Matthew Bloch <matthew@bytemark.co.uk> */

UNUSUAL_DEV(  0x0421, 0x044e, 0x0100, 0x0100,

                "Nokia",

                "E61",

                US_SC_DEVICE, US_PR_DEVICE, NULL,

                US_FL_IGNORE_RESIDUE | US_FL_FIX_CAPACITY ),

Have you tried to play around with the USB_Mass_Storage Options in the kernel?

Have you tried the MTD Options?

If so, it will save me some time  :Smile: .

BTW: Is the E70 already available in Poland? Why did you choose the E61?

----------

## Redhot

 *longint wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Have you tried to play around with the USB_Mass_Storage Options in the kernel?
> 
> Have you tried the MTD Options?
> ...

 

No, I haven`t played around USB_Mass_Storage Options in the kernel and MTD, because I don`t have too much free time  :Sad:  (school)

E70 isn`t available in offer of GSM Operator(?), but it is available at auctions: http://allegro.pl/search.php?string=nokia+e70

I have chosen E61 because it has: Symbian, WLAN, 3G, QWERTY Keyboard etc. 

Merely I like it  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Most likely, if I check /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo/drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h I find this
> 
> /* Reported by Matthew Bloch <matthew@bytemark.co.uk> */
> 
> UNUSUAL_DEV( 0x0421, 0x044e, 0x0100, 0x0100,
> ...

 

I have this, now the E61 connection is better, because on 2.6.17 I had many I/O errors while inserting the cable to USB port.

----------

## Redhot

I bought a CardReader. I have inserted MiniSD to SDAdapter and into CardReader. WTF?!

The same. I think that is problem with reading partition type. I can see it in dmesg.

It is some M$ FS, because it works on *BSD as mount -t msdos (...)

----------

## longint

Konrad, try this:

```
mount -t fuse "obexfs#-b00:12:34:56:78:90 -B11" /mnt/handy
```

Make sure you emerged sys-fs/obexfs and have suppurt for fuse.

See also https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3617236.html (german).

HTH

----------

## Redhot

 *longint wrote:*   

> Konrad, try this:
> 
> ```
> mount -t fuse "obexfs#-b00:12:34:56:78:90 -B11" /mnt/handy
> ```
> ...

 

I`ll try it tomorrow. Does it work for You?

Thanks,

----------

## longint

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I`ll try it tomorrow. Does it work for You?
> 
> 

 

Yes Sir, works fine. So I do not need p3nfs and Co. anymore  :Smile: .

----------

## Redhot

I recompile kernel with FUSE as module (with Autoload module).

At compiling obexfs (at sys-fs/fuse) I got info:

```
 *   We have detected FUSE already built into the kernel.

We will continue, but we wont build the module this time.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.
```

Now I`m mounting:

```

genlap ~ # mount -t fuse "obexfs#-b00:12:34:56:78:90 -B11" /mnt/handy

genlap ~ # cd /mnt/handy

genlap handy # ls

genlap handy # ls -l

total 0

genlap handy #
```

What`s wrong?

Thanks,

----------

## longint

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What`s wrong?
> 
> 

 

Konrad, you are most likely a little bit tooo far away from my phone so that a connection to my phone is working  :Smile: . Use the MAC Adress of your device and you should be fine.

HTH

----------

## Redhot

Of course MAC of WLAN?   :Very Happy: 

```
genlap redhot # mount -t fuse "obexfs#-b00:13:fd:40:87:df -B11" /mnt/handy

genlap redhot # cd /mnt/handy

genlap handy # ls

genlap handy #
```

00:13:fd:40:87:df - MAC from the label in phone.

Sorry if I make something wrong, but I don`t understand philosophy of ObexFS and Fuse  :Wink: 

PS. I`ll be later  :Wink: 

//I`m connecting phone by selecting File Transfer or sth like this. In polish - Transfer plików  :Wink: 

----------

## longint

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:13:fd:40:87:df - MAC from the label in phone.
> 
> 

 

WLAN is most likely wrong due to using bluetooth. It should be the same shown by

```
hcitool scan
```

Or type this on your phone:

```
*#2820#
```

HTH

----------

## Redhot

I`ve checked my Bluetooth MAC: 00:12:d2:31:7d:13

Now I`m writing: 

```
mount -t fuse "obexfs#-b00:12:d2:31:7d:13 -B11" /mnt/handy
```

And it`s farther the same :/

```
ls -l

total 0
```

I read it of typing in phone: 

```
*#2820#
```

I try to do: 

```
genlap ~ # hcitool scan

bash: hcitool: command not found

```

Any ideas?

Thanks,

----------

## longint

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Any ideas?

 

Yes, Konrad: Read the gentoo Bluetooth howto: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml.

HTH

----------

## Redhot

 *longint wrote:*   

>  *Redhot wrote:*   
> 
> Any ideas? 
> 
> Yes, Konrad: Read the gentoo Bluetooth howto: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml.
> ...

 

 :Shocked: ,

Bluetooth? Have I to use Bluetooth? I don`t have any Bluetooth device in my PC .

Unless I need Bluetooth device, how it works?  

And what I need from http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml

Have I only to add support for BT?

----------

## longint

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bluetooth? Have I to use Bluetooth? I don`t have any Bluetooth device in my PC .

 

Ohh, now I understand your problem  :Smile: . Sorry, all I was writing about has been bluetooth. If you do not use BT I can't help you yet, Sorry. But please let me knoe when you find a way connecting it using USB or WLAN.

Thx

----------

## Redhot

 *longint wrote:*   

>  *Redhot wrote:*   
> 
> Bluetooth? Have I to use Bluetooth? I don`t have any Bluetooth device in my PC . 
> 
> Ohh, now I understand your problem . Sorry, all I was writing about has been bluetooth. If you do not use BT I can't help you yet, Sorry. But please let me knoe when you find a way connecting it using USB or WLAN.
> ...

 

Ok, thanks for the help  :Wink:  Now I`ll be using VMWare with WinXP, but at the free time I`ll play around with USB Connection.

Thanks,

----------

## Redhot

Hi again  :Smile: 

My father has bought Sony Ericsson P990, it has other Symbian because it isn`t S60 but UQHI (or something like that   :Laughing:  ) so in few days I`ll check it on my Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Redhot

UNBELIEVABLE

I have still this error in dmesg, but look:

```
[root@genlap ~]# mkdir /mnt/e61

[root@genlap ~]# mount /dev/sda /mnt/e61

[root@genlap ~]# cd /mnt/e61

[root@genlap e61]# ls -l

razem 144

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 lis  5 16:34 Documents

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 lis  5 16:34 Images

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 lis  5 16:34 Others

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 lis  5 16:34 Presentations

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 16384 lis  5 18:15 Private

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 lis  5 16:34 Sheets

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 16384 lis  5 16:34 Sounds

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 16384 lis  5 16:34 System

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 lis  5 16:34 Videos

[root@genlap e61]#   
```

Kernel 2.6.19

 :Laughing: 

----------

